# ECHL Twitter feeds



## LadyStanley

League feed
https://twitter.com/ECHL

Team feeds (in no particular order)
https://twitter.com/WranglersLV
https://twitter.com/SCStingrays
https://twitter.com/WheelingNailers
https://twitter.com/UtahGrizz
https://twitter.com/ToledoWalleye
https://twitter.com/RRoyalsHockey
https://twitter.com/ontarioreign
https://twitter.com/KalamazooWings
https://twitter.com/Steelheads
https://twitter.com/FL_Everblades
https://twitter.com/gwtgladiators
https://twitter.com/jackalshockey
https://twitter.com/CincyCyclones
https://twitter.com/Condors
https://twitter.com/AlaskaAces
https://twitter.com/TheSalmonKings
https://twitter.com/TrentonDevils
https://twitter.com/GRoadWarriors
https://twitter.com/StocktonThunder



Or you can follow all of these on my list (which provides a combined news feed): https://twitter.com/LadyStanley/echl


----------



## LadyStanley

http://twitter.com/ColoradoEagles


----------



## aparch

www.twitter.com/ExpressHockey


----------



## LadyStanley

http://twitter.com/#!/bigdealneil94
Neil Smith - ECHL Greenville owner (and on NHL Network, etc.)


----------



## LadyStanley

http://twitter.com/FWKomets

http://twitter.com/EvvIceMen


----------



## LadyStanley

*ECHL business*

https://twitter.com/echlfrazbiz

New business twitter account created. May have more of the "business side" of the league announcements.


----------



## LadyStanley

https://twitter.com/OrlandoHockey

https://twitter.com/SFBulls

https://twitter.com/echl_scores


----------



## sobrien

https://twitter.com/TTitans to replace the Devils' feed.


----------



## Affiliate Watcher

https://twitter.com/BramptonBeast


----------



## BMC

Maine Mariners (@MarinersOfMaine) | Twitter

NY Rangers ECHL affiliate. Got to see them play 2 weeks ago, opening night of their second season.


----------



## royals119

Looks like this thread hasn't been updated in years. Since it is here, might as well have current data:
Adirondack: @ECHLthunder
Allen: @AllenAmericans
Atlanta: @atlgladiators
Brampton: @BramptonBeast
Cincinnati: @CincyCyclones
Florida: @FL_Everblades
Fort Wayne: @FWKomets
Greenville: @SwampRabbits
Idaho: @Steelheads
Indianapolis: @IndyFuel
Jacksonville: @JaxIcemen
Kalamazoo: @Kalamazoowings
Kansas City: @KC_Mavericks
Maine: @MarinersofMaine
Newfoundland: @NLGrowlers
Norfolk: @NorfolkAdmirals
Orlando: @orlandohockey
Rapid City: @RapidCityRush
Reading: @ReadingRoyals
South Carolina: @SCStingrays
Toledo: @ToledoWalleye
Tulsa: @tulsa_oilers
Utah:@utahgrizzlies
Wheeling: @wheelingnailers
Wichita: @Wichita_Thunder
Worcester: @RailersHC

Team broadcasters often have their own twitter (Royals is @DavidFineTweets), and often the mascots too (Royals is @Royals_Slapshot).

League is @ECHL and @echl_scores, @echlweek, @echlbiz, @echlplayersfty @ECHL19 (Joe Ernst, head of officials), @echlstats (last one is a fan, not official)


----------



## 210

This thread should probably be deleted and a new one started with your post....


----------



## JMCx4

royals119 said:


> ...
> Utahutahgrizzlies ...



@royals119 : Why so mad @ the Grizzlies?


----------



## royals119

JMCx4 said:


> @royals119 : Why so mad @ the Grizzlies?



I'm guessing I missed the space and the code for that emoticon is "colon" "at sign". 

Or some residual bad feelings about Royals former assistant Tim Branham for signing away players from the Royals Kelly Cup winning team when he left to take over the Grizzlies in 2013?


----------



## JMCx4

royals119 said:


> I'm guessing I missed the space and the code for that emoticon is "colon" "at sign".
> 
> *Or some residual bad feelings about Royals former assistant Tim Branham for signing away players from the Royals Kelly Cup winning team when he left to take over the Grizzlies in 2013?*



Let's just hope it isn't the latter, or you'll soon be rivaling a certain other frequent poster in this Forum for the longest balancing chip on your shoulder.


----------



## 210

royals119 said:


> I'm guessing I missed the space and the code for that emoticon is "colon" "at sign".
> 
> Or some residual bad feelings about Royals former assistant Tim Branham for signing away players from the Royals Kelly Cup winning team when he left to take over the Grizzlies in 2013?



Tim Branham is a WorHockeyAlum...oh, sorry, I saw "Twitter" and did that automatically


----------



## LadyStanley

May want to list the Instagram links as well.


----------

